# Nestbox Camera



## UtahTiels (Mar 21, 2008)

Well the nestbox cam is back up. Baxter and Sunni are on eggs so I thought I would share. This is their first clutch so who knows what is going to happen. When the lights are off there will only be a black box to stare at. And if Gary my Pionus gets hold of the camera I guess you get to watch her. Let me know if you have any problems watching. The address is http://tiels.no-ip.info:443


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

That is pretty neat! I never saw one for birds before, only horses.


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice how does it work ?, do you have to have a special web cam and equipment or how does it work. When the cam is on do you have to keep your computer on the whole time, thanks...be happy.


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

thats pretty cool


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Very neat, thanks for sharing


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That's amazing, WHOA. 

I'd love to do something like that. It's a brilliant idea!


----------



## UtahTiels (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank You all. I am using webcamxp to run this. It has it's own webserver. Yes you have to leave the computer on. I have seen some cameras that have built-in servers but they are expensive. It is kind of boring right now. The only thing you might see is Sunni laying an egg. Eggs should hatch around the end of the month or first part of March. Then there will be more to watch.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

OH Lovely, as if I didn't already spend way too much time on the computer now I'm going to get hooked on a Cockatiel Soap Opera...LOL

I Love It!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's a great idea! Unfortunetly, my computer doesn't let me view it. The page just doesn't want to load. Since noane else is having problems, I think I need to check some of my settings.


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

i thought for a second there that one of the cockatiels found the camera.:tiel4:


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

I love this.Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I just watched dad come in and tuck the eggs under himself. Very sweet. And you said there was nothing to watch.


----------



## lovinbirdies (Jan 30, 2009)

Is your camera still up? When I tried to view it it said not logged in ... does that mean I have to create an account? That would be totally awsome to see the baby birds hatch.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Aw! The lovely couple are preening each other. I do wish the chicks were here though.. This is very addicting.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

I think there are chicks now!! Little dark this morning to tell but it looks like a caption has been put up and there are three chicks.


----------



## zukesss (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow how did u do that im soo amused lmaoooooo that is soo cool thank you for putting this up !!!!! :d


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Ok am I stupid or something?? All I see is the bottom of the cage and a white tiel WAY far at the other end sitting almost in the corner and a dark grey tiel actually in the corner - but it's hard to see as the cage bar is in the way...


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

aww, I cant see at all, the page wont load


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

same here


----------

